# Bahnsen-Matatics Debate



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2004)

For all who have listened to this debate:

I believe Bahnsen one this debate but I have to admit that I was hoping that he would have Hammered Matatics-Manning. I was hoping for a more conclusive response to Matatics's attack on Sola Scriptura. Don't get me wrong, I believe Bahnsen nailed him repeatedly on Mariology,etc. Then again, I am just a newcomer to apologetics so I may not have been listening for the right thing. Paul, do you have any thoughts on this debate? If I missed something, quite likely I have, I will go back and listen to it again.


----------



## openairboy (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> For all who have listened to this debate:
> 
> I believe Bahnsen one this debate but I have to admit that I was hoping that he would have Hammered Matatics-Manning. I was hoping for a more conclusive response to Matatics's attack on Sola Scriptura. Don't get me wrong, I believe Bahnsen nailed him repeatedly on Mariology,etc. Then again, I am just a newcomer to apologetics so I may not have been listening for the right thing. Paul, do you have any thoughts on this debate? If I missed something, quite likely I have, I will go back and listen to it again.



Draught Horse,

I didn't think it was Bahnsen's best performance in a debate. I listened to it while driving, so maybe I missed something as well, but it definitely wasn't the knock-out that he delivered to Stein. I agree that he didn't provide a home run in the sola scriptura department. I will, however, have to relisten to the debate. 

Maybe it was because he was so weasily, but I didn't think he really hammered Tabash as much either. Tabash has been one of the most wicked men I have ever heard. I couldn't believe the constant venom coming from his lips. I don't think he really grasped the problem of induction, so just kept sliding the issue, but I wished Bahnsen would've hammered him a little more.

openairboy


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2004)

When Matatics started denying much of Rome's Mariology, Bahnsen replied, "Gerry, you're starting to act like a Presbyterian again.

I guess we should also keep in mind that this was not a formal debate. Bahnsen was about to pull a modified version of the TAG on Matatics before a commercial broke.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 24, 2004)

What is TAG?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Nov 24, 2004)

TAG = Transcendental Argument for the existence of God.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2004)

In a debate you TAG somebody (throw a really hard argument against them) and they are "it" (usually put in an embarrassing situation).


----------



## Len (Dec 14, 2004)

> I actually wish Bahnsen had stonger ways to use TAG against RCC's



How would you use TAG against an RC (cola and a moon pie)?


----------

